

Occupational Hazards of Working on Wall Street - prostoalex
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-09-24/occupational-hazards-of-working-on-wall-street?alcmpid=view

======
storgendibal
I'm not sure about undergrad hires (analysts) but business school hires for
banking has been trending down in the last couple of years (anecdotally). At
my program (a US business school), banking has gone from being the most
coveted industry a few years ago, to #3, being replaced by consulting or roles
in tech (product management, marketing, entrepreneurship, operations).

